# Replacement decals



## clarkjr13 (Jan 16, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can find the greensmaster 1000 decal for the handle. I believe it's part number 104-0511. FOR 04052 
My greensmaster 1000 is a 2001 model year. I have rebuilt the carb and got it running. Now just gotta get a new bedknife and get the reel sharpened and I'll be ready to enjoy the mow!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

The toro golf dealer in your area I believe is Turf equipment & supply. That's one place you could ask.


----------



## clarkjr13 (Jan 16, 2020)

I'll have to give them a call n see! Thanks!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Did you ever have any luck locating decals?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I've been told Jacks Small Engines carries some of the decals, but I haven't been able to locate the Reel Engagement decal.

93-7346 DECAL-ENGAGEMENT, REEL


----------



## standslanted (Nov 10, 2021)

I just purchased the same model, and am replacing a ton of stuff. I did find/buy one decal at R&R I was looking for which is:

Decal - Warning

R&R Item #: R67-7960


----------

